# Missing Flyer



## MRT.T (Apr 5, 2005)

Got my membership today (very quick), but was informed there should have been a merchandise flyer, which was not in the envelope :?

Am I missing much?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

You can see (and print if you like ) the flyer at www.ttoc.co.uk/files/A4_flyer.pdf 

They should have been in the pack (apols!), so if you would like some, drop us an email at [email protected] and we'll get some out to you


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

"merchandise flyer" :?

Did you get an flyers that you can use for advertising the club, by placing them under the windscreen of other TT's?


----------



## MRT.T (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Yes I received the club 'windscreen' flyers, but my welcome letter stated that there was a merchandise flyer in the pack. This I can only assume was regarding the clubs range of merchandise, like clothing etc. I am not overly concerned, as I can get this information from the website, but was curious, given that it was mentioned.

The great news is that I pick up my TT next Thursday, so at least then I can 'officially' join the club!

Best regards

Martin


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Excellent news on the TT 

and apols for my confusion over which flyer was missing 

Will have a look to see how we should change the wording on the letter


----------



## MRT.T (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks very much.

Best regards

Martin


----------

